

Show HN: QEDServer: A standalone playground for JS and AJAX - bphogan
http://qedserver.napcs.com/

======
glhaynes
Cool, thanks!

Sorry to get off-topic, but this really spurred me to think of something
somewhat similar that would be very useful to me personally: a generic "mock"
server. A static call-responder, if you will.

Rather than already having an API like this one does, it'd be one where a
browser-side developer could specify on the server a list of static
call/return pairs in a form similar to:

for web service call _c_ with parameters _p[0]_ = 'abc', _p[1]_ = 123, and any
value for _p[2]_ , return string ' _some JSON string_ '".

That way one could easily have front-end folks working on browser-side code,
making real web service calls and getting back real-looking results that are
appropriate for this app. Later, as the real back-end progresses, the front-
end can be repointed toward it.

This would need to be setup-free enough that most front-end folks wouldn't
have any trouble creating/maintaining sets of these. Perhaps best would be for
it to be a public service so that the devs wouldn't even have to run their own
server.

Anybody know if anything like this exists?

~~~
bphogan
Hey. That was suggested to me by a good friend when I showed this to him.
QEDServer's code is on Github... it's just a Sinatra app wrapped by jRuby. I
could see a situation where we just have a config file and we just say "this
route returns this string" or something. It wouldn't need to be anything fancy
at all and probably wouldn't take terribly long to build.

I wanted QEDServer to be zero-install, zero-setup because I do a lot of
teaching with jQuery, etc. But this makes two people, plus me, who thinks that
would be neat.

Thanks for the feedback!

